# Баян для обучения



## Veter (25 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане и просто читатели!
Исходные данные:
- играть не умею ни разу, разве что держал в руках инструмент;
- точно хочу научиться играть и точно на баяне 
- бюджет ограничен 20-30 тыс.р.;
- баян отечественного производства;
- с качественным звучанием;
- пятирядный;
- новый или бу в хорошем состоянии;
- масса не играет значения (есть небольшая убеждённость, подтверждённая законами физики, что облегчение чего-либо влияет на повышение цены этого "либа" или понижение его эксплуатационных свойств) 
- для обучения и дальнейшей игры, не думаю что стану виртуозом, хотя...
Лирическое отступление:
Пересмотрел много тем, перечитал много самоучителей, но определённость так и не появилась. А вопрос заключается в следующем, что лучше купить - тот же новый баян "Тула 209" или б/у, но классом выше, из добрых и заботливых рук, но тогда возникает второй вопрос, нерешаемый для меня одного - вопрос поиска сих добрых рук, вопрос выбора из всего предлагаемого на просторах интернета действительно качественного инструмента, который будет радовать меня и наслаждать слух слушателей долгое время и... за разумные деньги... 
На сколько я понимаю за выборный аккомпанемент мне пока браться нет смысла и соответственно переплачивать.
Вопрос компактности второстепенен, но как вариант взять сейчас для обучения не полный баян, который можно везде с собой таскать типа в поездки на природу/на дачу. А потом, подкопив энную сумму денег приобрести действительно настоящий Баян...
На вопрос "у кого учиться" пока то же для себя не ответил...


----------



## MAN (25 Мар 2014)

Эх-х! К сожалению, как всегда куча плохо совмещающихся друг с другом требований. Мой совет будет таков. Попробуйте поискать баян "Тула 207". Естественно б/у из заботливых рук, поскольку их давно не выпускают. Он пятирядный (раз уж Вам так это важно), но получше более поздней модели "Тула 209". Другого баяна ценой до 30 т.р., отечественного, пятирядного, насколько я знаю, просто не существует в природе. Хотя вру. Был ещё некий "Атлант" (Житомирской ф-ки) и вроде бы ещё какой-то пятирядный "бюджетник" ("Дебют" что ли?). 

Если не секрет, а зачем Вам непременно пятирядный баян? Дело в том, что такое требование катастрофически сужает Вам и без того весьма небогатый выбор, а ведь в то же время практически все пособия для начального обучения (в том числе и самостоятельного) всё равно предполагают только трёхрядную клавиатуру.


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Мар 2014)

Да и вообще что плодить кучу тем? в соседней теме все обсуждается, а если поиском поискать , то там поле непаханое информации.


----------



## Veter (25 Мар 2014)

Если отбросить мою фантазию, что мне надо пятирядный инструмент...В принципе разве что я не смогу играть в разных тональностях, что мне, может и не так надо, для начала... Тогда какие варианты?


----------



## MAN (26 Мар 2014)

Veter писал:


> Если отбросить мою фантазию, что мне надо пятирядный инструмент...В принципе разве что я не смогу играть в разных тональностях, что мне, может и не так надо, для начала... Тогда какие варианты?


Если рассматривать одни только новые инструменты, то вариантов не шибко прибавится, а вот среди трёхрядных стареньких баянов Вам вполне может пофартить приобрести за эти деньги инструмент уже совершенно иного качества, нежели ученические. Короче говоря, "для дальнеёшей игры" я бы на Вашем месте неторопясь искал готовый цельнопланочный тульский баян, ну а для первоначального обучения (Вы ведь пока что на баяне играть совсем не умеете?) купил бы также старенький, но хорошо сохранившийся "Этюд" или "тёрку". 

Что касается игры в разных тональностях, то целесообразность погони ради этого за пятирядной клавиатурой, тем паче человеком толком ещё даже не знакомым с инструментом, мне представляется весьма сомнительной. Если уж с самого начала предполагается активное транспонирование, так гораздо полезнее будет сразу осваивать для этого игру в разных позициях, тем более, что сам материал на первых порах очевидно будет несложный. Разучивать всякую простенькую пьеску или незатейливый аккомпанемент к песне сразу в трёх аппликатурных вариантах невелик труд, а зато пользы от этого - цельный вагон.


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Мар 2014)

*Veter*,
Для начала скажите сколько вам лет. Если от 40-50, то первый концерт "Игра в разны тональностях" будет в гостя у архангела Гавриила., Если поменьше.то покупайте новый тульский.


----------



## Евген (26 Мар 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> Если от 40-50, то первый концерт "Игра в разных тональностях" будет в гостя у архангела Гавриила.


С баяном туда не пускают. 
Первый же домашний концерт не за горами в любом возрасте. Нужно просто выбрать подходящую методику и ежедневно заниматься по несколько часов в день.


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> Если от 40-50, то первый концерт "Игра в разны тональностях" будет в гостя у архангела Гавриила


Недобрый Вы Лишаете последнего - надежды. ..


----------



## Евген (26 Мар 2014)

Профессионалам обычно свойственно сгущать краски. .. 
А практика такова, что практически любой "с нуля" в состоянии подготовиться к первому домашнему концерту уже через месяц, если подберет репертуар, скажем, наподобие этого. Есть и новая литература адресованная начинающим, и компьютерные программы,и форумы где помогут советом... Только не ленись!


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2014)

Евген писал:


> А практика такова, что практически любой "с нуля" в состоянии подготовиться к первому домашнему концерту уже через месяц, если подберет репертуар, скажем, наподобие этого. Есть и новая литература адресованная начинающим, и компьютерные программы,и форумы где помогут советом... Только не ленись!



Это да. Начать играть при желании и усидчивости можно достаточно быстро, а вот выбрать самостоятельно инструмент начинающий не сможет сколько вы ему не советуйте. Мне кажется, что для начала надо искать что-нибудь играющее у друзей-знакомых, садиться и пробовать. Через месяц-другой ученик начнет понимать что ему удобно, а что нет. Вот только тогда и следует заморачиваться покупкой нового или не очень нового, но своего инструмента. Раньше были прокаты и начинали учиться в ДМШ именно на таких инструментах

Поговорите с Юрой (Zet10). Может у него есть что-нибидь напрокат за разумные деньги.


----------



## Евген (27 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Раньше были прокаты и начинали учиться в ДМШ именно на таких инструментах


И сейчас вроде бы существуют, если запросить, к примеру, "прокат баянов Москва" какой-либо поисковый сервер в Интернете.


----------



## zet10 (27 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Поговорите с Юрой (Zet10). Может у него есть что-нибидь напрокат за разумные деньги.


Действительно,у нас есть услуга проката,так что если нужно *Евген*,обращайтесь.


----------



## Veter (27 Мар 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> Для начала скажите сколько вам лет.


) Мне 30 или 31... Не всё ещё потеряно? 

Евгений51 писал:


> Если от 40-50, то первый концерт "Игра в разны тональностях" будет в гостя у архангела Гавриила.,


Ну, в душе, я совсем ещё маленький, так что надеюсь успеть к сдаче экзамена у архангелов основательно подготовиться...

А что можете сказать про Шуйский баян "Романс"? На производстве говорят, что ставят кусковые Чешские планки, настрой в унисон, 55х100-II, правда делают под заказ и ждать полтора месяца...
С Юрой обязательно поговорю, пасибки за наводку.
А если брать б/у, то на какие модели можно обратить внимание или в любом случае надежда остаётся только на случай?

Евген писал:


> Профессионалам обычно свойственно сгущать краски. .. smile


Профессионалы они всегда такие профессиональные...


----------



## sva11 (27 Мар 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> Для начала скажите сколько вам лет. Если от 40-50, то первый концерт "Игра в разны тональностях" будет в гостя у архангела Гавриила.


Главное самому не оказаться у него вне очереди


----------



## vev (28 Мар 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> Добрый,просто Реалистично смотрю на вещи. да и опыт меется. Оращались, и пробывал учить. Пальцы дубовые , память на "высшем уровне" Работа и неимение врмени заиматься. Прото есть желание. Но Вы , надеюсь знает, что эого мало.
> Для домашего исполнения надо учить в своей тональноти. В 30 лет
> это допустимо.Даже могу допусить,что лет через 5-7 будет приличный любительский уровень..



Увы, но так оно и есть  
Да и не в тональности дело. Композиторы не просто так тональность то выбирали. Что ж ее менять туда сюда?

Будет и вполне пристойный любительский уровень, если хотя бы по часу- полтора в день от инструмента не отходить, а на одном желании только "Степь да степь" можно выучить. К сожалению, после 30-ти сколько не сиди - профессионалом не стать


----------



## Veter (1 Апр 2014)

Вопрос решился после разговоров с Юрой покупкой, за небольшую, денюжку у него же Тульской Тёрки. Баян конечно видавший виды, но всё равно я полностью доволен. Осталось его отмыть и привести в порядок, главное- есть кнопки и голос! 
Спасибо Юре и всем откликнувшимся.
Единственное что грустно - это то, что сегодня наша, да и не только наша, промышленность уже не выпускает качественных инструментов за разумные деньги. 
И как ни нелепо это звучит, но б/у вещи 15-25 летней давности качественнее новых!
А с экранов нас уверяют, что все хорошо, простозамечательно!


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2014)

Действительно инструменты 20 ти летней и т.д давности,гораздо качественее в сборке и лучше по голосам чем новые.
Процесс удешевления коснулся и баянов как это ни прискорбно(((((((...
*Veter*,играйте на здоровье этот баян действительно обладает очень ярким и отзывчевым звуком,ну а в дальнейшем если у Вас будет желание обменяем его на более интересный вариант!


----------



## sva11 (1 Апр 2014)

*Veter*,
Главное не повелись на Китай и прислушались к мнению спеца. Старичок - а фору даст молодому http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdQYyHeuy_M


----------



## Яша (7 Сен 2015)

Парни, большая к вам просьба,. ..я доморощенный аккомпаниатор в сельском клубе, слух отличный, на баяне играю плохо, баян старый дешевый.
Хотел бы повышать уровень мастерства (если так можно выразиться), но помимо корявой игры, взрослое ухо коробит неважнецкий звук инструмента. 
Сейчас знакомые продают  Тулу-209 за 15 тыс. рублей, но ехать далеко (5 часов на электричке). Подскажите как звук у него ?  Можно ли за эту сумму приобрести хороший "трёхрядник". 
P.S.
Давали как-то поиграть на "Ясной поляне", представление о хорошем звуке имею...
Спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2015)

Яша () писал:1. баян старый дешевый.
2. взрослое ухо коробит неважнецкий звук инструмента. 
3. Тулу-209 за 15 тыс. рублей, но ехать далеко приобрести хороший "трёхрядник". 
1. Надо поновее и получше. 
2. Такой звук коробит не только ухо. А даже мозг и самосознание.
3. 209- пятирядный готовый. Он Вам зачем? Лишние деньги? Я б смотрел на "Рубины- 5, 6, 7" или "Кировские-3". Рубиновские басы в сельском клубе будут аки глас господень... За мЕньшие деньги. Даже  с выборкой это будет дешевле странной 209-й Тулы по Вашим странным ценам.
https://www.avito.ru/chelyabinsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_rubin_7_gotovo-vybo


rnyy_330659412
https://www.avito.ru/taganrog/muzykalnye_instrumenty/kirovskiy_3_619850654


----------



## vekorias (15 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте. Я основательно решил вспонить былые навыки игры на баяне, в связи с чем выбираю инструмент. Выбираю исключительно для себя, для игры дома. Не сочтите скрягой, но брать инструмент новый, или же подержаный, но дороже 10-12 тысяч не хочется... В связи с этим хочу спросить знатоков: какие отечественные баяны выдадут добротный звук, в каких брак редок? 
Я понимаю, что по фотографиям определить качество тут экстрасенсов нет, но, может быть, намекнёте, в каком направлении искать...
https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_tulskiy_606287202
https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_639778397
https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_rubin_6_622177015
https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_kirovskiy_3_597939741


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Сен 2015)

vekorias/ писал:


> дороже 10-12 тысяч не хочется...


Точно не Вологодский. Либо Рубин-6 (если нужна выборка), либо Кировский-3, если она не нужна. Чтобы "вспомнить"- это лучшие варианты. Только по ссылке Кировский-3 имеет мелкие признаки неухоженности. Траст ми... Может, поискать другой, поухоженнее...


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Сен 2015)

Идеальным был бы вариант рубин 5,6 с кнопками в правой и бесшумной кировского-3 )) и звуком тёрки))


----------



## vekorias (16 Сен 2015)

Спасибу! Буду искать дальше.


----------



## vev (16 Сен 2015)

vekorias писал:


> Спасибу! Буду искать дальше.


Внесу свои пять копеек...
А стоит ли ограничиваться столь малой денежкой? Ликвидность инструмента столь низкого качества, оставляет желать лучшего. Заплатив побольше, получите гораздо больше положительных эмоций при игре на качественном баяне, а если не понравится - легче продадите. 
По себе могу сказать, что тоже хотел поначалу сэкономить, но инструмент достаточно быстро стал мал и пришлось менять на более навороченный...


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> Ликвидность инструмента столь низкого качества, оставляет желать лучшего. Заплатив побольше, получите гораздо больше положительных эмоций при игре на качественном баяне, а если не понравится - легче продадите.


Для "вспомнить" упомянутые баяны не столь уж низки по качеству. Человек вспомнит, и определит, в какую сторону двигаться. То ли "не вштырило" и надо завязывать, то ли подкопить на "Ясную Поляну" и выше.

А насчёт ликвидности- вопрос спорный. Возьму инструмент за десятку, не пошло- спихну за пятёрку без вопросов. А то, что куплено за 100т, далеко не сразу продастся с теми же потерями, т.е. за 95т.


----------



## zet10 (17 Сен 2015)

Согласен уважаемый Кузал с Вашей точкой зрения!,Но... Опять же,Я бы не стал так "однобоко",смотреть на моменты!С точки зрения Плюшкина пожалуй Вы правы,а вот с точки зрения уважающего себя музыканта вряд ли...
Учитесь у VEV,казалось бы...закончил МуЗШколу,долгое время "забыл" о музыке(ну лет так на 20),а теперь вон оно как...купил Стеллу,потом Селекту,потом Викторию,потом еще одну( и выборную), однако об убытках не "жужжит",доволен ,искриться жезнерадостностью и готов к новым подвигам в стезе аккордеонов! Уважение и респект от меня таким людям!


----------



## vev (17 Сен 2015)

*zet10*,  Юра, спасибо конечно же за лестные оценки, но всем точно не стоит на меня ровняться: уж больно накладно получается и конца-края это не видать. Это сродни болезни...   
В своё оправдание могу только сказать, что удовольствие от игры на Инструменте тоже чего-то да стоит. Не стоит сравнивать пожилого Вельта с новым Скандалем. Из за последнего вылезать не хочется часами. .. Те кто рассматривают только экономический аспект покупки все равно не поймут, как можно выложить несколько тысяч евро за "тот же" набор кнопок и клавиш, который можно купить за 10тр. Агитировать не буду. Пусть каждый выбирает сам


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Сен 2015)

Ох уж эти миллионеры...  

Многие хотят играть на Скандалли и ездить на Бентли. Но не все могут. И что самое замечательное- не все хотят.


----------



## vev (17 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Ох уж эти миллионеры...
> 
> Многие хотят играть на Скандалли и ездить на Бентли. Но не все могут. И что самое замечательное- не все хотят.


А это здесь причем?  Я, вроде как, не призывал все пересаживаться на Бентли...


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Сен 2015)

Евгений, не все имеют намерение сделать игру на инструменте "серьёзным" делом. Многие, и я в их числе, почитают это за баловство, просто скрасить долгие зимние вечера. За цену нового Скандаля мои зимние вечера (все три месяца) скрасит нанятый цыганский хор и группа танцовщиц кан-кана из театра Варьете.


----------



## vev (17 Сен 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, каждому свое...

вот только данный форум в основном ориентирован на тех, кому цыганский хор не очень близок, и кто все больше сам старается играть на "меховых" инструментах и все больше профессионально...


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Сен 2015)

vev (17.09.2015, 12:40) писал:


> все больше профессионально...


Куды податься простому крестьянину...   Уверен- просто играющих для развлечения и не претендующих на звание профессионала- в 123 раза больше по нашей необъятной стране. И роль профессионалов, как граждан и как патриотов- сплотить и объединить. А не просто бабки рубить. 
Присутствующих, разумеется, это не касается.


----------



## vekorias (17 Сен 2015)

Я всё понимаю, что уважающий себя музыкант должен стремиться к некому идеалу, частью которого является и инструмент. Однако же, мне пока не за что уважать себя на музыкальном поприще, поэтому...

вот ещё в объявлениях появился: https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_iskra_643231667
столько марок, оказывается, а я окромя "тульского", "рубина" и "берёзки" и не знал ничего.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Сен 2015)

Вот это уж точно не стоит рядом с качеством.  И цена ему - полушка в базарный день.

А что, тот Рубин не стали смотреть?
П.С. Как-то грустно в Тюмени с выбором. А электричка до Ёбурга ходит?
https://www.avito.ru/ekaterinburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_etyud_-_205m2_6406
91255
Такой тулячок... Как грится: все начинали с Этюда...


----------



## vekorias (17 Сен 2015)

С владельцем Рубина буду связываться после смены...


----------



## vev (17 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly (17.09.2015, 17:38) писал:


> П.С. Как-то грустно в Тюмени с выбором. А электричка до Ёбурга ходит?


Рукой подать. От Москвы до границы не сильно дальше...


----------



## vekorias (28 Сен 2015)

Что-то не везёт мне с продавцами... Договорился, чтобы посмотреть инструмент в выходные, но человек "пропал", вне зоны доступа... Это "Рубин", но и хозяйка "Кировского-3" тоже исчезла. Мда. Я грешу на то, что они неожиданно сорвались на дачи, но как-то обидно.
В Тюмени в объявлениях появилась куча "Велтмейстеров", какие-то "Royal"-баяны и "Беларусь": https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_belarus_644788857


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Сен 2015)

Беларусь- хорошая страна. Но плохой баян.

Умение ждать и мониторить- вот что отличает истинного ценителя музыки...))


----------



## vekorias (29 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Беларусь- хорошая страна. Но плохой баян.
> 
> Умение ждать и мониторить- вот что отличает истинного ценителя музыки...))


Угумс... Я бы только понимал, баяны каких марок(б/у) стоит рассматривать в принципе... Появилось два объявления, продают "Этюды".[SPOILER="https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_650265606
https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_etyud_561621821[/SPOILER] А, например, в чём разница между просто "Этюдом" и "Этюдом-205м" - не бум-бум я.
Вот и надоедаю тут своими вопросами...


----------



## glory (30 Сен 2015)

Разницы никакой... Вернее несколько различаются корпус и ажурка (крышка прав. механики). 
Внимательно проверить состояние поролона в клапанах!  В б/ у в большинстве дохлый...
А в целом - неубиваемый инструмент...


----------



## vekorias (30 Сен 2015)

glory писал:


> Разницы никакой... Вернее несколько различаются корпус и ажурка (крышка прав. механики).
> Внимательно проверить состояние поролона в клапанах!  В б/ у в большинстве дохлый...
> А в целом - неубиваемый инструмент...


Спасибо.


----------



## vekorias (7 Окт 2015)

А что скажете по поводу марки "Кремине"? https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_kreminne_655445980


----------



## glory (7 Окт 2015)

Это вообще не баян. Название часто используется вместо ругательства


----------



## Gross (7 Окт 2015)

vekorias писал:


> А что скажете по поводу марки "Кремине"? https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_kreminne_655445980


кременские баяны бывали разные. Некоторые очень даже сочно звучали. Щупать надо.


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Евгений51 (26.03.2014, 14:07) писал:


> Для начала скажите сколько вам лет. Если от 40-50, то первый концерт "Игра в разны тональностях" будет в гостя у архангела Гавриила.


Чушь какая-то. Почему вот так люди по-хамски сразу кидаются какими-то нездоровыми выводами?
Есть много музыкантов на одних инструментах, кто приходит к другим.


----------



## MAN (19 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*, текст, который Вы процитировали, был адресован не в пространство вообще, а конкретно автору данной темы, сообщившему в своём пилотном посте, что играть он не умеет совершенно и, судя по тексту, ни на чём. Вы прочитайте повнимательнее. В чём же Вы углядели хамство и нездоровые выводы со стороны Евгения?


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

MAN (19.02.2016, 15:46) писал:


> В чём же Вы углядели хамство и нездоровые выводы со стороны Евгения?


Да уж какой-то очень недобрый юмор. Ну а если не на чем не умеет, то вполне подходит, но сказать можно было и по-другому. Обидно как-то высказался коллега.


----------



## vikatik (29 Мар 2016)

Kuzalogly (07.09.2015, 14:33) писал:


> Я б смотрел на "Рубины- 5, 6, 7" или "Кировские-3".


А я б не смотрел.
Я уже насмотрелся на это барахло. Меня уже не переубедить. Некоторые из них хорошо выглядят... на фотографиях. Открыл Рубин - похоже топором строгали. Тупые инструменты к тому же.


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2016)

Цитата:


> vikatik () писал:Kuzalogly (07.09.2015, 14:33) писал: Я б смотрел на "Рубины- 5, 6, 7" или "Кировские-3".
> А я б не смотрел.
> Я уже насмотрелся на это барахло. Меня уже не переубедить. Некоторые из них хорошо выглядят... на фотографиях. Открыл Рубин - похоже топором строгали. Тупые инструменты к тому же.


А я б смотрел Рубин... И смотрю... 
Инструмент - не Scandalli но и не 10k$. За 15-ку вполне нормальный готово-выборный инструмент 

А по поводу того, куда нужно смотреть - а играть то Вы начали?..
Как можно судить об инструменте, не имея реперов и не имея возможности сравнить?
Сколько можно приводить теоретические выкладки? Понажимайте кнопки чисто ради прикола...


----------



## Dmvlad (29 Мар 2016)

*vikatik писал:*
_А я б не смотрел.
Я уже насмотрелся на это барахло. Меня уже не переубедить. Некоторые из них хорошо выглядят... на фотографиях. Открыл Рубин - похоже топором строгали. Тупые инструменты к тому же.
_
Пожалуй соглашусь с вами, но за отсутствием альтернативы инструментов для начинающих и любителей за определенные деньги - не самый худший вариант, разве только терка еще , но она готовая, кому то может и этого хватит.  Поляны гот-выборные и готовые это уже другая ценовая категория, для начинающих может и не нужная до определенных результатов, до которых еще вырости надо.


----------



## levsha34 (29 Мар 2016)

из Рубинов смотрите Рубин5 - они поменьше и процент качества выше чем Рубин6 и Рубин7, но поролон у всех будет на исходе, если еще не меняли.
Тёрка - мелодия 52х100 очень неплохие были инструменты. только возраст - надо внимательно смотреть. чтобы ремонт был не большой.
Из Этюдов надо брать те, у которых левая механика смонтирована на деревянных гребёнках, с пластиковыми больше заеданий толкателей, да и вообще, как-то чем моложе год выпуска, тем ниже качество.
Из инструментов с рОзливом- Дебют - очень интересный вариант и хорошее качество московской фабрики, но по звучанию это будет кнопочный аккордеон, а не баян.
еще несколько было инструментов без определённого названия из серии Тёрки Тульской фабрики, только диапазоном побольше и правая решетка ромбиками сделана - тоже неплохие инструменты за их деньги, но потяжелее и объёмнее.


----------



## Dmvlad (29 Мар 2016)

levsha34 (29.03.2016, 12:46) писал:


> из серии Тёрки Тульской фабрики, только диапазоном побольше и правая решетка ромбиками сделана


Это Вы какие имеете ввиду инструменты?


----------



## MAN (29 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad (29.03.2016, 16:12) писал:


> Это Вы какие имеете ввиду инструменты?


Вот такие наверное. Тульский 61х120 и решетка ромбиками.


----------



## Gross (29 Мар 2016)

MAN (29.03.2016, 16:55) писал:


> Тульский 61х120 и решетка ромбиками


 пользовался когда-таким. Экземпляр был отвратным.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Мар 2016)

vikatik писал:


> Тупые инструменты к тому же.


Виктор, я бы Вам дал в бесплатную аренду свою кировскую "Мелодию". Простаивает без дела. Всё там отлажено. Для понимания души именно русского баяна, разливистого,- самый раз. Но Вы в Петербурге, далеко.


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

glory писал:


> Разницы никакой... Вернее несколько различаются корпус и ажурка (крышка прав. механики).
> Внимательно проверить состояние поролона в клапанах!  В б/ у в большинстве дохлый...
> А в целом - неубиваемый инструмент...


Внешне Этюды как отличаются? У моего сына, на недавно купленном б/у баяне есть просто надпись "Этюд". Значит ли это, что у нас именно Этюд, а не Этюд-205М?


----------



## glory (26 Сен 2016)

А какая разница? В чем принципиальная необходимость знать, что это именно Этюд, а не Этюд-205М? А был еще и Этюд-205... Без М.
А внутри они все одинаковые...
Кроме, так сказать, легендарной "терки", получившей прозвище за ажурку похожую на кухонную утварь. У той по старинке все детали деревянные - клапана, гребенки, горка.. Без поролона. Поэтому он и не дохнет, зато клапана торохтят..
А с Этюдов ( без разнцы каких!) начинает появляться пластмасса, поролон и разный декор, отражающийся на номерах моделей.
Вот и все отличие. На звуке это не отражается.. Ну может на "терках" все-таки чуть лучше голоса - просто раньше тщательнее делали ширпотреб...
Вот и дилемма - искать "терку", когда большинство из них убиты уже по возрасту, или покупать б/у Эдюды (опять же без разницы какие) в которых наверняка сдох поролон...
Не смотрите на номера, смотрите на инструмент.. Не понимаете на что смотреть - пригласите, наймите в конце концов того кто понимает...


----------



## glory (26 Сен 2016)

А какая разница? В чем принципиальная необходимость знать, что это именно Этюд, а не Этюд-205М? А был еще и Этюд-205... Без М.
А внутри они все одинаковые...
Кроме, так сказать, легендарной "терки", получившей прозвище за ажурку похожую на кухонную утварь. У той по старинке все детали деревянные - клапана, гребенки, горка.. Без поролона. Поэтому он и не дохнет, зато клапана торохтят..
А с Этюдов ( без разнцы каких!) начинает появляться пластмасса, поролон и разный декор, отражающийся на номерах моделей.
Вот и все отличие. На звуке это не отражается.. Ну может на "терках" все-таки чуть лучше голоса - просто раньше тщательнее делали ширпотреб...
Вот и дилемма - искать "терку", когда большинство из них убиты уже по возрасту, или покупать б/у Эдюды (опять же без разницы какие) в которых наверняка сдох поролон...
Не смотрите на номера, смотрите на инструмент.. Не понимаете на что смотреть - пригласите, наймите в конце концов того кто понимает...


----------



## glory (26 Сен 2016)

Vev, подчистите пожалуйста этот "выбрык" с дублированием постов...


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Спасибо за ответ! Теперь понял что и к чему. Спасибо!


----------

